# rodent rack watering system needed! help?



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Been pretty much everywhere on foot looking for parts to make my own watering systyem.. I'm struggling especially with the T - dividers.

If you've got personal experience with making your own watering system or have advice on where I can buy the right parts, please leave your comments.

Thanks.


----------



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - 

I got my bits from here, really good, not cheap but works very well.
good luck


----------

